# Michigan Chainsaw Sculptures (few pictures of my work)



## PineRiverRustic (Aug 27, 2013)

A few pictures of my sculptures and furniture


View attachment 311729
View attachment 311730
View attachment 311731
View attachment 311732


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Aug 27, 2013)

Very nice work!


----------



## buzz sawyer (Aug 27, 2013)

I'd say that's some nice work. Thanks for posting!

What all saws / bars do you use?


----------



## discounthunter (Aug 27, 2013)

sweet work!


----------



## Clintdowns (Aug 27, 2013)

*Awesome*

Dude, they are so awesome. One day man.


----------



## PineRiverRustic (Aug 28, 2013)

buzz sawyer said:


> I'd say that's some nice work. Thanks for posting!
> 
> What all saws / bars do you use?





@buzz sawyer 
I added a few to my signature. I switched from Echo to Stihl last year. I am really liking Stihl so far. 


Thanks everyone :msp_biggrin:


----------



## mcdarvy (Aug 30, 2013)

mighty fine carving neighbor.


----------



## Ax-man (Aug 30, 2013)

Not too shabby:cool2::cool2: I hope you don't mind me asking but do those benches with the four legs sell good???? I make similar type benches but haven't been able to sell any this year.


----------



## PineRiverRustic (Sep 9, 2013)

Ax-man said:


> Not too shabby:cool2::cool2: I hope you don't mind me asking but do those benches with the four legs sell good???? I make similar type benches but haven't been able to sell any this year.




Those are tables


----------



## PineRiverRustic (Sep 9, 2013)

mcdarvy said:


> mighty fine carving neighbor.



Nice to meet you mcdarvy. Are you the guy with the carved canoe? I seen your website you do awesome human figures.


----------



## Ax-man (Sep 11, 2013)

PineRiverRustic said:


> Those are tables



Sorry about that. They still look good. Do they sell good???


----------



## PineRiverRustic (Sep 18, 2013)

Ax-man said:


> Sorry about that. They still look good. Do they sell good???



I've made about 6 in the last couple of years and sold them.


----------

